# Ladyfingers - AG doll - "Lacy" Skirt



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2016

LACY SKIRT

#6 US straight or circular needles
Mary Maxim Mellowspun DK yarn in Rosy Pink

HELPFUL HINT: This lacy skirt pattern is done by working a yarn over stitch and knitting 2 stitches together - ON EVERY ROW. You will increase by knitting in the front and back of the same stitch on the FIRST and LAST stitch across the row - on EVERY row until there are 72 stitches on the needle.

At the end of some of the rows you will work the pattern stitch and end up with one or two stitches - increase in the last stitch. When you begin the next row you will increase in the first stitch and then CHECK THE STITCHES ON THE NEEDLE. The pattern will show you TWO stitches bunched together across the row. Always work a yarn over and then knit the 2 stitches together. You cant get lost if you always knit the two connected stitches together.
If you cannot work the pattern stitches at the end of the row - just knit the stitches. You will continue the pattern stitch on the next row.

Cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 ribbing for 8 rows.
Knit 2 rows.
Lacy Pattern Stitch:
Knit and increase in the first stitch, * YO (Yarn Over - OR - pull the yarn in front as if to purl), Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row, end by increasing in the last stitch.

NOTE: When counting the stitches to determine when you have 72 stitches on the needle: As you work across the row, count the YO as one, the K2 tog as two. You can check every few rows to see how close you are getting to 72 stitches.
Once you have 72 stitches on the needle, you will work the Lacy pattern as follows:

Knit 1, * YO, K2 together, repeat from *, ending K1.

Continue this pattern for a total of 14 rows.
Next Row: Knit across and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch = 108 stitches.
Work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 6 rows.
Next Row: Knit across and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch = 162 stitches.
Work in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.

NOTE: The photo below was knit last summer. I worked the hemline stitches in Knit 3, Purl 1. When I knit the skirt again to "proof" the pattern, I decided to go with a garter stitch hemline. Will post a photo when I get a new computer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another beauty, thank you dear lady!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thank-you for the pattern.


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Another great pattern thanks


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Pattern...


Thank-you so much for the patterns, and all the work you put into them! I hope to make some of those clothes for my charity group, soon - as a break from the jumper and blanket I'm knitting.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's really pretty :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBird (Nov 16, 2014)

Lovely! Glad to see the photo issue resolved for you


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Lovely and good to see your work again-or maybe I've just missed seeing it.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your patterns. They're lovely.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Another great pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing what a talent you have


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Really like this pattern. Thank you


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for your creativity!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Thank you! Love your patterns, and have made many. They fit well and are easy to follow as you have written. Thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Please note: The above photo was taken and posted last summer after my vacation. I had knit a few skirts while relaxing at my condo on the beach in Oceanside, Calif., and did not post the photos at that time. Now that I have written out a few new skirt patterns I went back and found this one.....as you can see, the above pattern does NOT match the photo in the hemline area. I did a K3,P1 hemline in the photo, but when I knit a new version of this skirt I decided to go with rows of garter stitch (plain knitting) for the hemline area. Slight difference - you will see this when I finally post all the photos of the more recent patterns.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you Elaine. Your wonderful patterns are always appreciated.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Once again thank you for another lovely design and also thank you for your generosity in sharing your pattern with us here on KP. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great pattern!! Thank you very much.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. You have done it again--created a beautiful pattern for all of us to make for our favorite kids, grandkids and great grandkids dolls as well as for our own dolls.


----------

